# Lower Cost Brand Name ebikes



## SkidMarked (Aug 14, 2018)

Sorry if this has been asked already, but I couldn't find any good discussions.

I am an avid mountain biker and I'm thinking about buying an eBike for my wife so she can go out and ride with me. What are my lower cost options for brand name bikes? I see some really expensive bikes from Trek, Specialized, etc and I see some cheap ones from brands I've never heard of. 

I don't want to spend a lot on a bike that gets ridden 10 times a year. Your thoughts?


----------



## 33red (Jan 5, 2016)

The Giant full suspension Stance is reliable and affordable.
For less $ i would look at a decent HT. Maybe you will find a 2021 in the right size. 
If you buy too affordable it might work only a few rides.


----------



## FortOrdMTB (May 29, 2021)

SkidMarked said:


> Sorry if this has been asked already, but I couldn't find any good discussions.
> 
> I am an avid mountain biker and I'm thinking about buying an eBike for my wife so she can go out and ride with me. What are my lower cost options for brand name bikes? I see some really expensive bikes from Trek, Specialized, etc and I see some cheap ones from brands I've never heard of.
> 
> I don't want to spend a lot on a bike that gets ridden 10 times a year. Your thoughts?


Have you looked into buying used?

Depends on what kind of riding you are doing. With my wife we stick to the bike path, fire roads or gravel trails near our house. Basically got the bike so she feels included and has the option to go with me whenever she wants (like you is about once a month). Because we aren’t doing anything crazy we got her a Trek Powerfly. She likes it and it has handled any uphill we have thrown at it. At 50 pounds I can see why she chills on the DH cuz that thing is a tank.


----------



## tjhspapa (Nov 29, 2010)

There are some direct to consumer brands with more affordable ebike options. BikesDirect, BikesOnline, Canyon, and Fezzari all come to mind.


----------



## 33red (Jan 5, 2016)

Bike Direct and Canyon often do not honor guarentee claims.
For any Ebike a dealer close to home is the way many prefer.


----------



## Loll (May 2, 2006)

Polygon has one below 5k.


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

Loll said:


> Polygon has one below 5k.


LOL! I suspect the OP was thinking more along the lines of a fraction of that. Maybe I'm wrong though...


----------



## fos'l (May 27, 2009)

IMO, mid-drive is the way to go for off road. This means $2500 or so entry fee. Your other option is DIY, probably $1000. If she has a bike you can convert.


----------



## RBoardman (Dec 27, 2014)

mtnbkrmike said:


> LOL! I suspect the OP was thinking more along the lines of a fraction of that. Maybe I'm wrong though...


He asked for brand names ebikes, therefore it will be hard to find anything for less than 5k.


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

RBoardman said:


> He asked for brand names ebikes, therefore it will be hard to find anything for less than 5k.


100% agreed. But I suspect he was hoping/praying for less. Maybe not though 

This is for his wife to ride 10x a year.


----------



## Grinchy8 (Jul 6, 2021)

RadRover 6 Plus Electric Fat Tire Bike


Shop the RadRover 6 Plus electric bike at Rad Power Bikes, the makers of best-in-class electric bikes for all types of different riders and applications.




www.radpowerbikes.com


----------



## fos'l (May 27, 2009)

As stated above, a mid-drive is necessary (IMO) unless you'd be satisfied with her riding a 60 pound behemoth with a hub motor that is punishing off road. Bikes Direct might have a $2500 or so 45 - 50 pound bike (haven't checked lately). Otherwise you'll be in a much higher region.


----------



## RBoardman (Dec 27, 2014)

Here is what I would recommend if she is mainly into mellow rides and just wants to be able to keep up with you and get more mileage in. $2800 for a new e-bike from a big name brand is probably about the best you can do. And the thing is, at least in this day and age ebike are holding their value well. So if she doesn’t enjoy it, you’ll be able to resell it and get back 90% of msrp.


----------



## matt4x4 (Dec 21, 2013)

Cheap and brand name ebikes do not go together unless you want a Townie (Giant or Trek) with a rear Bafang hub motor that you can literally build yourself for half the cost. A good cruiser for the pathways.
Other then that, a brand name used bicycle with a diy ebike kit which you can get with a battery and plug and play, just bolt it on, plug the connectors and your ready.
XC bikes have good triangle space for the battery placement.
DH bikes usually dont have the triangle space for a battery.

Buying used is an option but I'd put zero value in any battery their trying to sling your way.


----------



## Jack7782 (Jan 1, 2009)

matt4x4 said:


> Buying used is an option but I'd put zero value in any battery their trying to sling your way.


Good advice, but with the mainstream Shimano/Bosch/Yamaha/Brose systems, you will be able to check battery health and odometer on the motor use etc.


----------



## 33red (Jan 5, 2016)

I had the Yamaha/Giant Stance E+ 2020 wich was great, new for 4,000$Canadian.
Now i switched to the 2021 new for 4,400$, also great.
Liv offer a similar Ebike designed for woman.
Not the 150mm but still a fun FS Ebike(130/120), try that.


----------



## _CJ (May 1, 2014)

I have no personal experience with this bike, but I've seen it advertised recently on Facebook, and it looks like a pretty good value for the money to me. For a significant other who is only going to do easy and intermediate trails 5-10 times a year, it's probably ideal. Not really anything else out there that compares in this price range that I'm aware of. Maybe something off Alibaba, but these guys at least have a stateside presence, so you have somebody to call if there's a problem.









2022 Cyberbikes


The new Cyberbikes for 2022 feature exactly what riders are asking for: More mid-drive power than ever New display Even lower priced options Easier to ride, lower standover frame New, structurally superior, mountain ready rear suspension linkage and frames Quad-piston brakes on Some models 34mm...




www.cyberbike.us


----------

